# Water Your Vegetable Garden With A Rain Barrel



## casey (Jun 8, 2010)

This this good information, I'm all about recycling and Reusing! Of course I like the collapsible one, very convenient when it comes to storage.


----------



## Bill_Brikiatis (Feb 9, 2011)

If you live where temperatures drop below freezing, you need to close down rain barrel water harvesting for the winter. A downspout diverter allows you to do this easily. It also allows you to automatically divert water from your rain barrel back to your gutter system when the barrel is full.


----------



## Deborah1 (May 17, 2011)

Question: Exactly how long can I store & use rainwater for my garden, from a "plastic garbage can"? I am concerned because of the "water in plastic container" causing carcenogens.... Does anyone know?


----------

